# Origin of Bacopa sp. 'Colorata'



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Does anyone know the origin of this plant? A friend of mine grows it emersed and has flowered it. From that, we gather that it _may_ be a different species that _B. caroliniana_. Emersed leaves have a distinct red line down the center of their leaves (_B. caroliniana_ stems grown right next to it do not) and the flowers, while otherwise identical, are definitely darker purple.

I think that it would be helpful if anyone could provide some information on its natural origin, if in fact, there is one.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Get some pictures for the Plant Finder.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I have one, but I'm not sure if it's Plant Finder material. I'll try to get it up later today.


----------

